# ''Blast from the past''



## dazzlecar

*''Blast from the past'' Corvette C1 Convertible 1954*

Coming Soon...


----------



## jlw41

Can't wait for this :thumb:


----------



## borinous

subscribed


----------



## dazzlecar

Good day to you all.

Our is just becoming happier, as we just receive our next ongoing project for the next few weeks.

A '54 Corvette C1 Convertible, arriving in Dazzle Show Car Promotions.














































A few shots indicative of extrerior's condition.


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































And the interior's state.









































































































































































































































































































































































And a few stills of the engine compartement














































I will be updating this thread with the ongoing process, after assessing exactly what it needs to be done, in terms of replacing parts, spot repairs and interior re fabrication etc , before we could even start our detailing part.

Thanks for watching this, I hope you will enjoy this,
All the best.
Andy


----------



## dekerf1996

Well now that is a proper car

looking forward to seeing this develop


----------



## skorpios

You must have a "special magnet" to attract all these restorations of antiques!
Well done! :thumb:

Looking forward for this project!
Amaze us dude!


----------



## Titanium Htail

<< Just count me in !

John Tht.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally

Count me in as well.......Subscribed!!


----------



## slineclean

me too!!!


----------



## Spoon

This is going to be fun to see:thumb:


----------



## Ratchet

Defo got keep my eye on this. Subscribed.


----------



## Ratchet

Have you got a deadline in which to complete?

Chris.


----------



## AlexEvansCapri

dont usually like yank cars but this caught my attention. It is going to be interesting to see what you can do with it and see the final outcome. i look forward to it


----------



## dazzlecar

Ratchet said:


> Have you got a deadline in which to complete?
> 
> Chris.


Yes Chris, one month plus or minus.


----------



## Black.MB

Mmmm, looking forward for updates (subscribed):thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar

Hi guys.

Following vehicle's arrival in our store, we had several conversations with the owner and a few associates on what has to be done to the car, in order to gain its previous glory.

Starting off with the removall of various parts

Plate holder





































Decorative pieces on the front



















We have to send these parts for chrome plating, as the cannot be polished.



















Turn indicators









































































Headlights
































































Here are a couple of shots, showing problems that have to be fixed on the polyester suit,



















Removing the badge and and fron grill
































































Removing the wipers and side trims














































Removing the door cards in order to remove rest of the side trims









































































General state of the side trims





































Next was the soft top





































And the seats










We also removed the chrome trim on the door sils



















As well as a few other parts




























Like the mirrors



















and fuel cap




























Finally we removed these parts from the soft top





































Thats all folks, 
Will be updating this thread as soon as we have progress

Cheers guys,
Andreas


----------



## Spyco

Thanks for posting it here. I seems like a major task you 've undertaken. 
You 've got the talent just make sure proper decisions are taken in advance specially with your external partners and you 'll do just fine.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## ted11

I wish I could come and help, would love to work on this, I think the time frame for completion is a bit optimistic, we couldnt get the chrome done in 4 weeks in England.
Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## macca666

Great thread looking forward to this :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios

Looking forward to this project, it will be an epic one once more :argie:


----------



## aetolofitis

cant wait to see the result.


----------



## TopSport+

looking forward to this
awesome car


----------



## w3lshboyo

can't wait to see the rest of this car


----------



## Pedro92

I want more.......


----------



## 123quackers

What an awesome job to be able to get stuck into, looking forward to reading this.. Great to see how beautifully simple cars are back in the day, enjoy and plenty of pic's for us DW'ers please :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar

Hi everybody!:wave:

Unfortunately i didn't have the time to upload pictures from the progress of the project, so today that i have some free time i will do it!

Here are some photos of the removal of some interior parts and other pieces


































































































































































We had to break the trunk lock after a few times we tried to lockpick it.

Some photos:





































After that we discovered that the lock was already jammed









Therefore we have to remove tail lights and a few other parts in order the car to head to the body shop for paint.































































Some photos at the daylight of the problems that must be fixed in the body shop.


----------



## ronwash

Stunning car,great project.
id love to see how this goes.
thanks for uploading!.


----------



## dazzlecar

Next some photos from the bodyshop

Sanding the places that need to be repainted




































































































Putty, and more sanding and of course primer applied




















































































































































































Finally some photos of the repaint, you can actually see the paint blending






















































































































we re did the door insides because they were faded


















Steering wheel,sanded and painted



























While car was in the bodyshop, we started to polish chrome parts that didn't need re platting (Metal polish SV)




































































































Front Grill































































We also received new chrome parts


----------



## fast_sebil

OMG, what a stunning work !! What a great result !
Why didn't you have repainted the whole car ? We can see some rust still under the air cover over the hood ? It will be treated later by you only ? The steering wheel is excellent !
By the way, the chromes are quite like brand new parts ! Real revival !

:thumb: really good work so far...


----------



## skorpios

Great progress made on the project Andreas!

Keep it up! :thumb:

Really looking forward for what's next.


----------



## 20vKarlos

love this


----------



## Nanoman

Subscribed. Loving this thread.


----------



## Spyco

Another brilliant work coming up. Looking forward to it.


----------



## zippo

Stunning. What more needs to be said. Oh yeah just thought of what else needs to be said .What a pleasure it is to see a car held together with screws ands nuts and bolts as opposed to little plastic thingies that snap._ Work of art subscribed_

Darren


----------



## david_pupu

wow nice job buddy, i love restoration thread


----------



## dazzlecar

fast_sebil said:


> OMG, what a stunning work !! What a great result !
> Why didn't you have repainted the whole car ? We can see some rust still under the air cover over the hood ? It will be treated later by you only ? The steering wheel is excellent !
> By the way, the chromes are quite like brand new parts ! Real revival !
> 
> :thumb: really good work so far...


After assessing paintwork's condition, I thought it would be better to repair only these paint defects, as rest of the paint was in good condition.
The whole body is made of fiberglass,so there is no rust on the body panels. On the air vent, your refering to, its double sided tape, that has years of built up grime, and it looks like rust.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## ianrobbo1

That is a cracking low mileage motor you've got there,:thumb: cant wait to see it back to it's former glory!!


----------



## dazzlecar

Hi everybody!
Attention on deck, and tedious sanding process started. 500-1200-1500-2000-3000 , air sanders, and sanding guides lined up.



















A few shots of dry sanding






























































































































powder guide was very helpful, in order to sand evenly









































































Sanding out drips on the clear






















































































































:doublesho






























































































































After levelling the clear, there was time to refined further and removed the sanding marks occurred on the previous sanding stages






























































































































































































:buffer::buffer::buffer:

















































































































































a different 50/50 shot


----------



## ianrobbo1

:thumb: Well you certainly don't mess about do you??:thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump

Wow, fantastic work.


----------



## 20vKarlos

this is awesome


----------



## Refined Detail

Brilliant work guys, do enjoy a good restoration thread! Should look absolutely stunning once you're finished with it!


----------



## sfstu

just stunning work on a stunning car...:argie:
can't imagine how rewarding that must be to polish after sanding...
rgds stu


----------



## talisman

FANTASTIC............wish we had a few more like this to watch, cannot wait to see the finished car..


----------



## than00liz.

Stunning work... Can't wait!!!


----------



## ted11

Fantastic


----------



## UBRWGN

Holy sh!t. :doublesho


----------



## Demetrios

That is the biggest 50-50 I have ever seen in my life! What an EPIC project !!


----------



## Joel.

Beautiful in every way.


----------



## rockape

fantastic work and thread :thumb:


----------



## TurboScooter

dazzlecar said:


> a different 50/50 shot


That is a damn cool showing of the 50/50. NICE.


----------



## slobodank

fantastic job...


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

beautiful work!!! cant wait to see final result


----------



## Neilb1

i am speach less at how a car can be sanded like that and then polished right back up to better than new amazing


----------



## dazzlecar

Hi there everybody.
It has been a while since I updated this thread.
I will present you the progress done till now, and as soon as we receive some parts from the states we will be able to show you the finished article

Paint was polished with an mf pad and D300.


















































































We replaced some of the wiring




































































































We set headlights in place
































































Some final touch ups on the dashboard

















































































































































Cleaning whitewalls on the tyres and polishing wheel caps































































































































Last but not least we cleaned the engine compartment, carpet, and the trunk














































Thanks for watching this guys.


----------



## sfstu

said before but just stunning...:argie:


----------



## Natalie

That is a beautiful car.
Excellent work!


----------



## Luis

Just amazing
:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece

Count me in as well.......Subscribed!!


----------



## rockape

absolutely fantastic work on a true classic :thumb:


----------



## fast_sebil

On a such dirty and old car, it's a real pleasure to discover the result after your work : it's incredible and stunning !
A really hard work you're doing, you have to be meticulous, but the result is as good as the car is a beauty.

Keep on working so good, it's delectable :thumb:


----------



## elfuego

nice restoration :doublesho... great job


----------



## dazzlecar

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## GlynRS2

Superb work with stunning results


----------



## kos

Telia


----------



## shaunwistow

Amazing, lovely work.


----------



## mad3lin

superb!!!!


----------



## Demetrios

Almost there, just almost there...waiting anxiously for the final results!


----------



## should_do_more

Chop chop!


----------



## FFV Jonathan

Can't see the images but going purely on the rest of your work the quality will be absolutely OUTSTANDING.


----------



## dazzlecar

Hello there guys.

This is the long-awaited update. We received the parts we needed from the states , in order to complete the restorarion and deliver the car.
Some of the parts we received and the final work we did.

New plexi glass to replace the old ones:










All the necessary parts to assemble the window frame from scratch:























































New trunk lock:



















Various bits and pieces:














































New air-filter elements:










New passengers side ashtray:



















We replaced door knobs with new ones:










Push button bezel was missing, we got a new one:



















Putting the window frames together:








































































































































Some stills, interior finished:






















































































































Since interior was complete, it was time to glaze the paint with Meg's No7 and apply a layer of Swissvax Crystal Rock :










Finished article after delivering the car:


























































































































































I would like to deliver special thanks to Brett Henderson aka Vette Daddy for his valuable advice, Steve Newsome for getting me new Plexi -glass and a few other bits, and Grossmueller's Classic Corvettes for the rest of the parts we needed.

Thanks for reading this write-up, questions and comments are more than welcome.

Andreas


----------



## busterbulldog

Wow love it


----------



## Brooklands

Absolutely stunning! - You guys are artists!


----------



## phoenixtoledo

amazing work


----------



## ted11

Fantastic work, has been a pleasure to watch the progress and your commitment to this car.


----------



## fast_sebil

FAN-TAS-TIC !
The result is stunning, it's really some kind of art you've done ! As i really enjoy clean and special cars, i really had some pleasure reading your post.
Without discretion, can you tell how many hours the job did take ?
That's a real crazyness seeing where it was coming from and to see it in this final state :doublesho

'hope your work has been appreciated at his value :thumb:


----------



## should_do_more

Wow
Worth the wait!


----------



## GlynRS2

Thank you for sharing. Well worth the wait for the final update. :thumb:

Simply stunning


----------



## Porsche 993

Gorgeous!!! I wish i ever reach that level of perfectionism:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

*Andreas, one of the best if not the best restoration and detail I have seen on Detailing World .

Excellent work my friend you have done the car justice again it looks brand new or better than brand new !*

Mario


----------

